# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  ARTO-1, drawing robot, Naver Labs Corp., Gyeonggi-do, Korea

## Airicist2

Developer - Naver Labs Corp.

naverlabs.com/en/storyDetail/245

----------


## Airicist2

Drawing robot, ARTO-1

Jul 26, 2022




> ARTO-1 learns human touch and intelligence. After learning the results of people’s brush strokes depending on the force, speed, and angle of movement, they learn to draw by themselves. All thanks to bilateral haptic technology for fine-grained force control, the cloud brain that combines and commands thousands of actions, and the sophisticated manipulation capacities of the hardware.

----------

